# My new PC monitor



## ReformedWretch (Dec 11, 2005)

23 inch Samsung Widescreen. Every time I go into an electronics store the vide game systems are hooked up to these things. I asked if they sold them and when they showed them to me I had to have one.


----------



## DTK (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I asked if they sold them and when they showed them to me I had to have one.



May I ask: why did you had to have one?

DTK


----------



## Devin (Dec 12, 2005)

"Impressive....most impressive"


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 12, 2005)

I assumed that he liked it a lot.



> _Originally posted by DTK_
> May I ask: why did you had to have one?
> 
> DTK


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha, because this post was originally placed on video game message board and I talk differently there about my hobby.

I obviously didn't have to have one, just wanted it badly. My work gave me a no intrest loan for PC stuff so I was free to get it, in fact the money could only be spent on PC stuff.


----------



## DTK (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ha, because this post was originally placed on video game message board and I talk differently there about my hobby.
> 
> I obviously didn't have to have one, just wanted it badly. My work gave me a no intrest loan for PC stuff so I was free to get it, in fact the money could only be spent on PC stuff.



I see. Thanks.

DTK


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Adam AWESOME CHOICE. Your eyes will looooove you.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 12, 2005)

The Batcave!

That's what I call my office...here's why


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> The Batcave!
> 
> That's what I call my office...here's why



Adam,

Showing this picture is going to make someone break the 10th Commandment!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ummmm I think I already got there....


----------



## cupotea (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 23 inch Samsung Widescreen.



Now you just need a wireless mouse, wireless keyboard, and an easy chair. Then ... enjoy!


----------



## gwine (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> Adam,
> 
> Showing this picture is going to make someone break the 10th Commandment!



Now why would I covet Adam's *used* equipment when I can buy my own brand new? All his stuff is obsolete, anyway, as mine would be as soon as I bring it home.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



What about the 1st? I did notice an idol of Santa in the foreground!


----------



## gwine (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



Busted!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 12, 2005)

Ha!

That's Penn State Santa. The little girl on his lap is in PSU cheering uniform and the list he is holding says "Beat Pitt".


----------

